# Shop Fox Aluma Classic 1720



## CyberDyneSystems

Thanks for the review. Looks like another good Beisemeyer knock off. I can imagine some good uses for the addition of the T-track channel in the aluminum fence.

It is amazing what a new fence will do. More amazing how many decades went by before someone dreamed up a really good alternative to the old "jet lock" style.


----------

